# Gt



## LoonSky (7. Juni 2002)

Servus, was haltet ihr von diesem Trialrad? Hat einer von euch darüber Info´s?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Juni 2002)

ich kenns net, aber sieht mir eher wie ein Tourentrialer aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Juni 2002)

Glaub mir, des is *******, innenlager bestimmt 3cm unter nabenhöhe, 425mm kettenstreben oder länger, zu kurzes Oberrohr, bricht garantiert.
Naja jedenfalls bis zum bestimmten Preissegment, wies bei Zaskar und co aussieht habsch k.a. aber die Geometrie is überall gleich Schlecht.




Ronny


----------



## street_rat (8. Juni 2002)

Ich glaub des is des GT Zaskar. Biked mit dem net auch der Hans "No Way"Ray ??


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juni 2002)

Nur weil der mal damit gefahren ist wirds noch lange kein Trialbike, des is halt nen Cross Countryrahmen.

Ronny


----------



## juchem (8. Juni 2002)

hi leutz!
gleich vorweg: ich kenne das rad nicht!
hans ist zwar damls nen zaskar gefahren aber für die kohle die er damls von gt bekommen hat würde ich auch mit nem clipper anfangen zu trailen!!!! 
ich halte es aber nicht für ein zaskar rahmen aber das internet sollte doch sicher da weiter helfen!!!!
bis dann juchem


----------



## trialelmi (8. Juni 2002)

das is das 13" oder 14" das zaskar  trial bevor gt unterging soweit ich weiss des fuhren ein paar aus bielefeld. nur ne andere farbe abber gt lebt ja wieder und ist dann wohl ne neuauflage


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juni 2002)

Is trotzdem kein Trialrahmen, das isn Crosscountryrahmen für kleine leute!


----------



## trialelmi (8. Juni 2002)

ich frag hans mal melde mich dann


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juni 2002)

Hm hat ähnlichkeiten mitnem Zaskar Race, nen Bild gibs bei 

http://www.hibike.de/index.php?arg_langID=1

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (8. Juni 2002)

Ja Ronny...wir haben verstanden, dass das kein Trialbike ist, aber drauf geschissen. Als Anfänger hätte ich es geil gefunden damit zu trialen. Außerdem find ich's gar net so häßlich. Trialbike hin oder her, trialen kann man damit trotzdem. Und das bestimmt net schlecht.
Und nun nochmal zum Hansi. Ich find den Mann einfach kult und zum großen Teil auch bewundernswert. Die das anders sehen brauchen mich net gleich anpfeifen oder so. Das sieht jeder anders, aber was er mit seinem CC-Trial MIXbike so anstellte ist schon krass. Während hier zum Großteil unbedingt welche die perfektesten Parts brauchen, hat er einfach das Bike genommen und krasse Trials bestritten. OK er wird dafür bezahlt und wieviel Versuche er manchmal brauchte sieht man auch net, aber das ist im Endeffekt auch egal! Er ist in dem Sinne ja auch kein reiner Trialbiker. Er fährt ja eben auch CC. Und mit seinem eigenen CC Bike über die Berge zu hacken, dabei nette Trials hinter sich zulassen und einfach Spaß zu haben stell ich mir schon goil vor. Das will ich unbedingt mal machen. Aber net mit meinem DEVIL!
Hans "NO Way" ist eben der typiche OLD SCHOOL TRIALER 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (8. Juni 2002)

@ trialmatze
meine zustimmung!


----------



## tobsen (8. Juni 2002)

@trialelmi

richte dem hans bitte n gruß vom tobi aus, 
er weis schon, wer gemeint is.

so ich bin jetz ma kurz beim ot und beim cesar.
wir wollten noch n bissel gemeinsam biken gehen und anschliessend in "Spiderman" oder so.

da will eigentlich der Marc, der Ryan und der Jeff auch noch kommen, aber so wie ich die kenne, werden die ne stunde später eintrudeln. dann is der film längst aus.
naja, was solls...


----------



## juchem (8. Juni 2002)

wollte auch keine kritik üben an hans! habe ihn vor ein paar jahren auf der ifma (internationale fahrrad unfd motorrad ausstellung in köln) getroffen und er hat sich echt zeit genommen! und von keinem habe ich in der zeit meiner anfänge so viel gelernt wie von seinen videos!!!!
zu ronny: da kann ich nicht viel sagen! habe das gefühle das er hier keine lust auf leute hat die anfänger sind! kommt mir zu mindest so vor! doch ohne diese würde dieser sport auch irgendwann verschwinden!!! 
also an alle newbies: versucht es einfach mit dem was ihr habt! es ist nicht immer das wichtigste die teuersten parts und besten dinger zu fahren!!!
nichts für ungut!
bis dann, juchem


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juni 2002)

Hey ich bin auch Anfänger! ich bin heut nur irgendwie gut/lustig drauf! 
Die mich kennen wissen das ich blöd bin  Und die aus dem Forum ja schon lange.....


Ich hab auch nix gegen den Zaskarrahmen aber der is ebend nur leicht und sonst nix, ob der auch hällt?

Hans Ray hat auch kein standartbike, das is auch selber zusammengestellt ... aber der Rahmen ist kein Trialbike das mein ich nur! Fahren kann man genausogut aber ich habs gehaßt mit sonem tiefen Innenlager .........

Ronny


----------



## Ray (8. Juni 2002)

ich gehöre nicht zur weltelite aber meine einschätzen zu können das es kein gewöhnliches cc rad ist... gt hat auch noch nie solche seltsamen kleinen zaskars mit dieser geometrie gebaut - könnte durchaus ein dual prototyp sein an das sich jemand ne starrgabel rangebaut hat...

nach nem wettkampftrialrad siehts auch nicht aus dafür ist der rockring zu gross

ich finds aber trotzdem ziemlich nett anzusehen


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juni 2002)

Also mit dem Knick im Oberrohr sind die Zsataks die 12.5Zoll groß sind, ab 14.5Zoll wie Hans Ray zum beispiel fährt is des Triangle Hinterbau dingens normal.

Dual währe Das "GT Ruckus 1.0"

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (8. Juni 2002)

HEY "Technischer Leiter" hast wol heut zu tief in's Glas geguckt??


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Juni 2002)

da hat wohl eher wer anderes ins Glas geschaut  ich freu mich schon voll aufs Kino. Is immer voll die Gaudi mit den Jungs.


----------



## trialelmi (8. Juni 2002)

@ tobsen 

also brauchst gar net so rumprollen ich kenne hans schon länger wie du trial schreiben kannst und hans kenn ich aus seiner zeit als er noch mit paulo marques und andreas kromer zusamme gefahren ist. hab immer noch kontakt zu ihm und nicht von so festivals sondern eher privater form  frag ihn ruhig wenn du ihn siehst nach elmar er kennt mich im gegensatz zu deinem unnötigen gahabe!


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. Juni 2002)

und ich geh jetzt zu claudia schiffer nen "kaffe trinken" !!!


----------



## trialelmi (8. Juni 2002)

ok mir egal was ihr denkt aber no more mehr von mir kein bock auf so wixxer anfragen von diesen werd ich nur noch innen papierkorb werfen. penner halt 
gut dass es hier ne ignorliste gibt  gleich mal vollgemacht mit denen


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Juni 2002)

jawoll so is recht


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. Juni 2002)

find ich auch!!!


----------



## tobsen (8. Juni 2002)

dann simma uns ja einig


----------



## trialelmi (9. Juni 2002)

eins ist schade  ich kann keinen beitrag mehr von tobson oder mtb trialer lesen aber egal is net wichtig alle ignor also könnt schreiben was ihr wollt kann net lesen h3h3


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juni 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (9. Juni 2002)

mensch elmar, bitte mach des jetz nich...
überleg dirs bitte nochma...
ich brauch deine qualifizierten kommentare und deine guten connections um im trialsport weiter zu kommen.
was soll ich n jetz tun... ?

ich glaub ich hör jetz mit trial auf


----------



## mtb-trialer (9. Juni 2002)

mensch elmi du weißt ganz genau das es nicht so gemeint war! 
watt soll isch denn jetzt tun.  
ich brauch deine erfahrenen beiträge!, die haben mir schon ofters gehofen. ich finds irgentwie sch**ße streit anzufangen denn wir sind schon so wenig in dieser welt!!!!!!
bitte elmi!!!, lass uns wieder frigen schließen.


----------



## LoonSky (9. Juni 2002)

@elmi

von tobsen:
mensch elmar, bitte mach des jetz nich... 
überleg dirs bitte nochma... 
ich brauch deine qualifizierten kommentare und deine guten connections um im trialsport weiter zu kommen. 
was soll ich n jetz tun... ? 

ich glaub ich hör jetz mit trial auf


von mtb-Trialer:
mensch elmi du weißt ganz genau das es nicht so gemeint war! 
watt soll isch denn jetzt tun.  
ich brauch deine erfahrenen beiträge!, die haben mir schon ofters gehofen. ich finds irgentwie sch**ße streit anzufangen denn wir sind schon so wenig in dieser welt!!!!!! 
bitte elmi!!!, lass uns wieder frigen schließen.


----------



## mtb-trialer (9. Juni 2002)

@ loonsky 
dankeschön!!!!!


----------



## Fiese Fresse (9. Juni 2002)

tach...

nochmal zurück zum thema , ich fahre seit einem jahr einen gebrauchten Zaskar Le rahmen von 98´ ... zum grössten teil fahre ich street und dirt damit, soviel zu haltbarkeit ... ach übrigens, der hans hat seinen vertrag mit gt wieder verlängert und fährt immer noch ein Zaskar  

dat teil auf dem bild ist aber keine Zaskar und hat mit dem auch nichts zu tun....

achja ich hätte gedacht trialer sind bisskel härter im nehmen und net so mädchen wie .......ach lassen wir es  

cya


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Juni 2002)

Hans Rays letztes Bike war aber ein GT Ruckus 1.0

Ronny


----------



## Reini (9. Juni 2002)

Das fahrt er doch derzeit auch noch oder ??


----------



## Jerry (9. Juni 2002)

Ich muss mich auch Trialmatze anschließen!
Hans Ray hat mich zu Beginn meiner "Trialerkarriere" auch bestimmend beeinflußt!
Das Rad find ich auch gar nicht so schlecht! Wie es hält ist ne andere Sache, aber die Optik stimmt



Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juni 2002)

ich hab auch von hans gelernt. Hab mir das No way buch gekauft und auch seine videos. hab immer gestaunt wie noch was und hab dann die ganzen Sachen nachgemacht. Wollte unbedingt dieses Zaskar haben. Mit ner Rock Shox Mag 21 Federgabel.Genau sein bike eben. Und das 20" GT wollt ich auch haben..  Ich war voll begeistert.. ... is cool wenn man sich heute die videos nochmal anschaut und zurückdenkt an die Zeit wo man vorm Fernseher saß und gestaunt hat wie noch was..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmax (10. Juni 2002)

@all

Leude, ich will hier nüsch rumfachsimpeln, aber ich find des Bike von der Optik geil!!
Ich würds mir trotzdem nüsch kaufen, weil die Geometrie denkma zimmisch fürn A..PO is, weil ich hab selber des silberne 20'' GT im Keller stehn und die Geometrie is Schsch...lecht!!!
Jetz fah ichn Hoffmann 26'' und will mirn Echo Rahmen kaufen!!
Naja ihr kennt ja diese gewöhnlichen Sprüche!!
@Elmar:

Is doch egal was die reden, wenn ichn Mund auf mach kommt auch nur ******* raus!!!
 
Gruß an Mr.Trial!
Max


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Juni 2002)

Hm als ich bin ma lne Runde mitnem GT 20er gefahren und ich fand die Geometrie besser als Monty oder Megamo 20Zöller.

Wieso fahren jetze alle Echo????

beider ODM sinds jetzt 5 Leute wenn ich mich nich verzählt hab...

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Juni 2002)

versteh ich auch nich.. mir is des eh zu kurz.


----------



## trialelmi (10. Juni 2002)

so hab ne mail von hans bekommen kopier sie einfach rein.
und wer net glaubt kann ich dem die mail gerne schicken. denn jetzt kommen ja wieder so megakommentare von tobson und mtb trialer die ich aber eh net lesen kann weil immer noch ignore:



Elmar,
ja das ist das 12,5 Zaskar oder Avalanche. Das bike ist cool zum 
trialen, hatte ich auch mal für eine Saison als ich noch Wettkämpfe 
fuhr. Fahre jetzt aber wieder grössere Rahmen für Shows und Adventure 
Projekte.
einziger Nachteil war das man manchmal mit dem Fuss am Vorderrad 
anstösst , da das Top Tube relativ kurz ist.

Ansonsten geht's mir ganz gut, bin gerade wieder einmal für ne Woche 
zu Hause in Californien, nächste Woche habe ich Shows in der Schweiz

gruss

hans
-- 
Hans Rey
www.hansrey.com


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Juni 2002)

Jeah chaka  Was hab ich gesagt? 

Ronny


----------



## tobsen (10. Juni 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Juni 2002)

auch wenns elmi nicht lesen kann ich glaubs ihm ja und finds echt geil solche kontakte zuhaben!


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Juni 2002)

was hält ihr von dem hier?


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Juni 2002)

man diese scheiß* ich krieg das eingescannte bild nicht ins forum"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wei macht ihr dass?


----------



## Jerry (10. Juni 2002)

Erst mal musste das Bild speichern 
Dann sollte es nicht zu groß sein, könnte vielleicht daran liegen, wenn nicht einfach noch mal versuchen  

Jerry


----------



## kingmoe (16. Juni 2003)

Ja, der Thread ist zwar schon hundert Jahre alt...
Aber das hier als Ergänzung: Ist ein aktuelles (2003er) GT Moto. Irgendwelche Ähnlichkeiten mit dem ganz oben gezeigten Bike erkannt


----------



## billi (16. Juni 2003)

ein zaskar bricht nicht !


----------



## Fiese Fresse (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *ein zaskar bricht nicht !  *



meins ist durch...hat auch bisskel gedauert bis es soweit war


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (16. Juni 2003)

ich hatte ca 6 jahre ein 14,5" zaskar zum trialen, ist echt brauchbar! 2001 muste ich ein neues haben (steuersatz aufnahme war ausgeschlagen), der importeur hatte noch ein 2001 zaskar 12,5" welches ich mir dann (mit scheibenbrems) aufbaute.
dazu kann ich nur folgendes sagen:
wie Hans Rey schon sagte, der rahmen ist sehr kurz und man streift mit den schuhen immer am vorderrad! na ja, ich würd mal nicht sagen unbrauchbar aber so toll war's nicht.
die entscheidung ein neus trialbike zu kaufen wurde mir leichtgemacht: die rückwärtsbelastung der hinteren scheibenbremse ergab rahmenbruch!
dies hat zwei gründe:
erstens: die neueren modelle waren eher auf cc ausgerichtet
zweitens: die qualität von GT hat seit 2001 stark abgenommen, richtig schrott! ich weiss nicht, wie die aktuellsten serien sind, vielleicht sind sie wieder besser... 
aktuell würd ich auch ruckus und 14,5" empfehlen...


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (16. Juni 2003)

hab da noch ein kleiner nachtrag:
hab nach dem rahmenbruch ein neues bekommen, fährt zur zeit mein bruder, jedoch ohne scheibenbremse, das hält schon mal seither...
das mit dem streifen des reifens am schuh ist abhängig davon welche schuhgrösse und wie du auf dem pedal stehst. mit schuhgrösse 42 und dem schuh so platziert, dass der fussballen auf der höhe der pedalachse ist  sollte es funktionieren...


----------

